# Warhammerfest 2016



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are taken straight from BoLS, but are worth putting up here. Really looking forward to Blood Bowl.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dat titan doe.:shok:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Wait new LOTR stuff??? I thought GW were trying to bury that harder than fantasy! Definitely looked like a really good event. I'm aslo really glad to see that GW aren't so hush hush about future releases anymore, and are willing to tease what they are planning. 

Very happy Warhammer Fest seems to be shaping up like the GamesDays of old, looking forward to actually being able to go.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Really like the dwarf models from the hobbit, and the blood bowl stuff looks nice too, never played it, in its earlier release, could be tempted now


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Dat titan doe.


I think that's actually a knight.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Dat titan doe.


I think that's actually a knight, even if it appears to be bigger than a warhound.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some nice AdMech stuff in here. And those Moritat...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I think that's actually a knight, even if it appears to be bigger than a warhound.


:shok:
I can honestly say that that might be the first Knight I actually want to buy, then.

Also, no SW signature units? Little bummed about that. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be all over battle fleet gothic and titan legions like a tramp eating chips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

*chant* Blood Bowl Blood Bowl Blood Bowl */chant*

Good roundup of pictures!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That SW shirt actually looks pretty nice. Nice enough to wear in public, actually.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Those tau mech monstrosities look absolutely unbeatable! Really want to see an imperial fist and dark angel t-shirt, really like the heavy knight titan as a model but dont like the fact that these boys are getting more powerful than warhounds


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Goes without saying that I love all the Mechanicum stuff. Love the Pre Plague Drone.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Chainglaives have their hafts forged from Nostraman adamantium, a major export of the system, giving them enviable durability. Less well known is the fact that these weapons have the extraordinary ability to self-replicate by creating more incredibly hard shafts.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to get my grubby mits on some night lords dice.
The chain graves are pretty cool but easy enough to make from the raptors chain sword bits


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> creating more incredibly hard shafts.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, guys, to clarify;

*Chainglaives being available as a resin upgrade kit sends all 5 litres of blood in my body rushing to my groin to fuel the erection to end all erections.*


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ "If your erection lasts more than four hours, you're welcome."


----------

